# Pepperocinni Venison Roast...



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2019)

Guys @ the firehouse cooked a pepperocinni venison roast today. Cooked it most of the day in a crock pot. Sides were braised asparagus and 'choked potatoes' (smothered potatoes).








Tender like butta!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2019)

That looks very good. Are the Pepperoncini cooked with the pork?...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That looks very good. Are the Pepperoncini cooked with the pork?...JJ


Yes, the pepperocinnis are cooked with the roast. But it is not Pork, it is a venison roast.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2019)

Lol. Oppps! See Pulled meat auto' think Pork...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Lol. Oppps! See Pulled meat auto' think Pork...JJ


It was that tender.......


----------



## mike243 (Jan 24, 2019)

Looks great and is easy to cook,I pour the whole jar with liquid and peppers,then a big grind of fresh black pepper to top it off ,I have not found anybody that don't like it


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 24, 2019)

IDS, Wow, looks delicious and real tender!


----------



## Ishi (Jan 24, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Guys @ the firehouse cooked a pepperocinni venison roast today. Cooked it most of the day in a crock pot. Sides were braised asparagus and 'choked potatoes' (smothered potatoes).
> 
> View attachment 386296
> 
> ...


Please explain more on the cook. 
That looks crazy good!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 24, 2019)

I'll get the recipe from the guy that cooked it for you....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2019)

*Pepperocinni Venison Roast*

1 Venison roast 3~4# (top or bottom round preferred)
1 jar pickled whole pepperocinni peppers (peppers only)
1 jar/can of beef connsumate
1pk. of this:






And on pk. of that:






Season roast with 1/2 cajun seasoning and 1/2 your favorite BBQ rub.
Put it all in a crock pot on high. Cook 6,8 10 hours until tender....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2019)

Beautiful Plate!!
I Love It !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Plate!!
> I Love It !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank for the like Bear...


----------



## smokinbarrles (Mar 15, 2019)

nice! i do the same but with Italian dressing seasoning and melt provolone cheese on the Sammy!


----------

